# Krafttraining im Fit (Suche Trainingspartner)



## Marc B (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich suche einen Trainingspartner für's Krafttraining im McFit Bonn. Es geht um Muskelaufbau. Zusammen kann man da sicherlich mehr Spaß haben und erfolgreicher trainieren. Und Biker tauschen sich ja ganz gerne aus.

Wer Bock hat, kann sich ja hier melden. Ich würde mich freuen

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (16. Dezember 2008)

Hmm schade. Dann muss ich wohl weiter alleine Eisen stemmen. 

Falls jemand doch Interesse hat, man kann da auch Probetraining machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (16. Dezember 2008)

Es sind wohl alle Bonner mit Biken beschäftigt, oder sie sind zu faul. 

Ich könnte dir helfen, aber Bonn ist mir zu weit, ich mach meinen Rehasport in Engelskirchen.



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Marc B (16. Dezember 2008)

Joa, ich bike ja auch lieber, aber was sein muss muss sein. Und im Winter kann man sich ganz gut für das Training im Fit motivieren, vor allem bei Regenwetter.


----------



## Marc B (13. September 2009)

Ich wärme das hier mal auf, weil ich immernoch Biker aus Bonn suche, die nicht nur an den Beinen schicke Muskeln haben wollen

Wäre echt eine coole Sache und besser als alleine trainieren.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## spökes (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich gehe in Köln auf der Bonnerstrasse, is aber nich direkt Bonn


----------



## Marc B (14. Dezember 2009)

Tja, das ist mir dann doch zu weit weg


----------



## Oliver111182 (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin in Bergisch Gladbach, daher auch zu weit.

Mal schauen, ob sich das hier zum McFit-Trainingsthread entwickelt


----------



## Daw (16. Dezember 2009)

Kann es sein das Marc den Thread vor einem Jahr eröffnet hat? 
Wie siehts den aus? In welchem McFit trainierst du den oder doch nicht? Wäre dabei, aber bei mir kannst du kein Pussy Training erwarten, wer weiß vielleicht kannst du mir im Gegenzug was zum Thema Bike "beibringen". 

lg
Daw


----------



## sun909 (16. Dezember 2009)

spökes schrieb:


> Ich gehe in Köln auf der Bonnerstrasse, is aber nich direkt Bonn



Wann gehst du dort denn immer? Sprich welche Tage und Zeiten?

Und wie ist der Laden so? Macht von außen nicht soo den schönen Eindruck, aber das kann man bei 16euro im Monat wohl nicht erwarten.

Liegt allerdings nur 500m von mir entfernt, insofern wäre das mein Favorit in K...

grüße


----------



## spökes (16. Dezember 2009)

Ist voll ok dat Dinge ! Kannst eigene Getränke mitbringen !
Gute und viele Geräte, keine nervigen Trainer...

Ich gehe Montag (Brust+Arme)/Mittwoch (Beine)/Freitag (Schulter+Rücken) 16:45 rum...vor jedem Training (Stündchen) mache ich Bauch und unteren Rücken...danach 30 min. Cardio...habe mittlerweile nen Trainingspartner...

Zu Fuß zum Studio und dann noch überlegen???? Hau rein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. Dezember 2009)

@Daw: Ich trainiere im McFit-Studio am Bundeskanzlerplatz, und du? 
In Sachen Muskeltraining bin ich kein Champion, aber ich arbeite dran


----------



## sun909 (16. Dezember 2009)

spökes schrieb:


> Ist voll ok dat Dinge ! Kannst eigene Getränke mitbringen !
> Gute und viele Geräte, keine nervigen Trainer...
> 
> Ich gehe Montag (Brust+Arme)/Mittwoch (Beine)/Freitag (Schulter+Rücken) 16:45 rum...vor jedem Training (Stündchen) mache ich Bauch und unteren Rücken...danach 30 min. Cardio...habe mittlerweile nen Trainingspartner...
> ...



Alleine ist meine Motivation nicht gerade hoch...brauche da die "soziale Kontrolle" -sprich den Tritt in den Hintern 

Aber 16.45 ist für mich jenseits von Gut und Böse, viel zu früh, könnte immer erst um 18.30 Uhr und da schaut es beim Einkaufen bei Feinkost Albrecht immer recht voll aus 

grüße


----------



## spökes (16. Dezember 2009)

Ahso, ok...wir fahren direkt nach der Arbeit hin...
Wir sind motiviert und gehen gerne hin, einmal angefangen klappt das meist ^^


----------



## Marc B (16. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Und wie ist der Laden so? Macht von außen nicht soo den schönen Eindruck, aber das kann man bei 16euro im Monat wohl nicht erwarten.



Die McFit-Studios sind klasse, alles schön clean und übersichtlich. Und man kann immer wieder veraltete Bike-Videos gucken auf den TV-Monitoren, das ist cool. Außerdem haben sie meinen Fahrtechnik-Artikel in ihrem Magazin veröffentlicht, das war sehr nice (Bild aus dem Artikel):


----------



## sun909 (16. Dezember 2009)

spökes schrieb:


> Ahso, ok...wir fahren direkt nach der Arbeit hin...
> Wir sind motiviert und gehen gerne hin, einmal angefangen klappt das meist ^^



Jaja, WENN ich einmal dort wäre...

Das Problem ist die Zeit davor...

Marc: Hast du den ganzen Artikel? Zeig mal her damit 

grüße


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich suche einen Trainingspartner für's Krafttraining im McFit Bonn. Es geht um Muskelaufbau. Zusammen kann man da sicherlich mehr Spaß haben und erfolgreicher trainieren. Und Biker tauschen sich ja ganz gerne aus.
> 
> ...



Hi Marc!

Gehe seit knapp 2Wochen ins McFit in Bonn. Aber es gibt ja 2 von denen in Bonn. Bin in dem das über dem ProMarkt ist. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daw (16. Dezember 2009)

@ Marc

Ah du bist dass auf dem Bild gewesen  coole sache. Die veröffentlichen ja immer wieder mal was zum Thema Bike.
Also ich trainiere an der Bornheimer Strasse (ProMarkt), da es Näher ist. Zum Thema Champion an den Geräten , dass wird schon. Wer Koordination fürs Bike hat, bekommt dass locker hin .
Ist es geographisch für dich besser gelegen? Oder spricht was dagegen in der Bornheimer mal zu trainieren?

greets

Daw


----------



## Marc B (16. Dezember 2009)

Als ich das Thema eröffnet habe, gab es nur ein McFit-Studio in Bonn

Das im Norden ist zu weit weg für mich. Schade eigentlich. 

Also falls jemand mal ins südliche Studio kommt, Bescheid sagen, please

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Daw (17. Dezember 2009)

Jop, dass hat in diesem Sommer aufgemacht. Für mich prima, da ich in der Altstadt wohne. Aber wer weiß vielleicht verschlägt es mich ja mal wieder in das südliche Studio, dann melde ich mich 

Viele Grüße

Daw


----------



## HeinsD. (31. Januar 2010)

jo! in 3 wochen fange ich die saisonvorbereitung an. vllt sieht man sich dann da.
gruß


----------



## Marc B (31. Januar 2010)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> jo! in 3 wochen fange ich die saisonvorbereitung an. vllt sieht man sich dann da.
> gruß



Im südlichen oder im nördlichen Studio?


----------



## HeinsD. (31. Januar 2010)

hier an der b9 beim pantheon..


----------



## Marc B (31. Januar 2010)

Korrekt, da bin ich auch immer Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## Marc B (12. November 2013)

Ich hole das Thema mal hoch, da ich immer noch alleine im Fit trainiere (McFit Bonn am Pantheon) - vielleicht gibt es ja mittlerweile mehr Biker dort 

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. November 2013)

Was kostet der Spaß denn? Ich hätte Interesse.

Grüße Micha


----------



## othom (13. November 2013)

würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (14. November 2013)

19,90  pro Monat und man kann natürlich vorher mehrfach Probetraining machen. Ich finde halt cool, dass man mit der Card dann in alle McFit Studios kann und nicht nur in Bonn  

Sagt Bescheid, wenn Ihr ein Probetraining macht, kann ich Euch gerne die Etagen alle zeigen!


----------



## othom (14. November 2013)

Jahresvertrag ?? Oder geht auch halbjahres Vertrag ? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. November 2013)

Gutes Thema 

Gibts einen motivierten Trainingspartner für die Kölner Südstadt? Hab vor mich auch im Mac Fit, Bonner Str. anzumelden. Trainieren möchte ich vor allem Kraft und Kraftausdauer, das habe ich in der Vergangenheit zu sehr schleifen lassen.
Trainer brauchen wir nicht, hab die A-Lizenz.


----------



## Marc B (14. November 2013)

Habe gerade nachgeschaut, ist Jahresvertrag, man kann den Vertrag aber bis 9 Monate im Jahr stilllegen (gut für die Sommersaison)


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. November 2013)

Dann sollten wir uns vielleicht mal auf einen Termin einigen. Ich würde Mittwochs vorschlagen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (14. November 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Gutes Thema
> 
> Gibts einen motivierten Trainingspartner für die Kölner Südstadt? Hab vor mich auch im Mac Fit, Bonner Str. anzumelden. Trainieren möchte ich vor allem Kraft und Kraftausdauer, das habe ich in der Vergangenheit zu sehr schleifen lassen.
> Trainer brauchen wir nicht, hab die A-Lizenz.



Welche Zeiten kannst du?

Wohne da direkt ums Eck (Stadtrad)...


----------



## sun909 (14. November 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir uns vielleicht mal auf einen Termin einigen. Ich würde Mittwochs vorschlagen.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Die Jungs können doch ein paar Mehlsäcke in der Backstube schleppen... Gibt's für lau


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. November 2013)

Was heißt denn hier für lau? Wenn sie 19,90 den Monat bezahlen können sie täglich die Mehlkammer umräumen.


----------



## Marc B (14. November 2013)

Klar, wie viel Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. November 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Was heißt denn hier für lau? Wenn sie 19,90 den Monat bezahlen können sie täglich die Mehlkammer umräumen.



Auch ein plan, dann krieg ich aber Provision 

Grüße


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. November 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Welche Zeiten kannst du?
> 
> Wohne da direkt ums Eck (Stadtrad)...


 

Unterhalb der Woche kann ich i.d.R. nur abends ab 18 Uhr, arbeite demnächst ziemlich in der Nähe und würde direkt nach Feierabend direkt zum Training kommen.
Zum Wiedereinstieg vielleicht 2x die Woche, wenn ich wieder Körner in den Armen habe und/oder das Wetter mies ist, vielleicht 3x.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. November 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Klar, wie viel Uhr?



Also entweder Mittags so ab 14 Uhr oder dann wieder so ab 18 Uhr 30 kommt auch drauf an wie der Thomas kann wenn er noch will.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (15. November 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> 19,90  pro Monat und man kann natürlich vorher mehrfach Probetraining machen. Ich finde halt cool, dass man mit der Card dann in alle McFit Studios kann und nicht nur in Bonn
> 
> Sagt Bescheid, wenn Ihr ein Probetraining macht, kann ich Euch gerne die Etagen alle zeigen!



Hey,
wie oft und zu welchen Zeiten gehst du denn? Überlege auch, ob ich das übern Winter mal machen sollte.. 
LG David


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. November 2013)

Bergamont-rider schrieb:


> Hey,
> wie oft und zu welchen Zeiten gehst du denn? Überlege auch, ob ich das übern Winter mal machen sollte..
> LG David



Gugst du:   Also entweder Mittags so ab 14 Uhr oder dann wieder so ab 18 Uhr 30 kommt auch drauf an wie der Thomas kann wenn er noch will.

Erst einmal Mittwochs um zu sehen wie es dann weiter geht. Lässt sich sicher da alles besser besprechen.


----------



## Redfraggle (15. November 2013)

Bravo Jungs!Find ich prima,daß ihr was für euren Körper
tun wollt.Hätte ich vor Ort nicht die Möglichkeit,würde ich mich sofort
anschließen.Falls Beratung erwünscht,welche Übungen sinnvoll sind,lasst
von euch hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (15. November 2013)

Okay, next Mittwoch um 14 Uhr im McFit am Pantheon?  Habe da später einen Termin!

Cool, dass es klappt dieses mal!


----------



## sun909 (15. November 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Bravo Jungs!Find ich prima,daß ihr was für euren Körper
> tun wollt.Hätte ich vor Ort nicht die Möglichkeit,würde ich mich sofort
> anschließen.Falls Beratung erwünscht,welche Übungen sinnvoll sind,lasst
> von euch hören.



Feines Angebot!


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. November 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Okay, next Mittwoch um 14 Uhr im McFit am Pantheon?  Habe da später einen Termin!
> 
> Cool, dass es klappt dieses mal!



Ok dann sehen wir uns da.

Grüße Micha


----------



## othom (16. November 2013)

14 Uhr... schön wenn ich um die Uhrzeit schon frei hätte


----------



## Marc B (17. November 2013)

Ja, ich kann normalerweise auch um 18:30 Uhr, doch dieses mal habe ich da einen Termin


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. November 2013)

othom schrieb:


> 14 Uhr... schön wenn ich um die Uhrzeit schon frei hätte



Ab wann könntest du denn?


----------



## othom (17. November 2013)

so ab 18 Uhr


----------



## Bergamont-rider (17. November 2013)

So 18/18:30 würd mir auch passen, kann aber erst übernächste Woche, bin noch verletzt.. Melde mich dann nochmal, dann komme ich vielleicht mal mit zum Probetraining!


----------



## othom (17. November 2013)

ja Probetraining erstmal


----------



## Marc B (21. November 2013)

Mittwoch 18:30 Uhr im McFit am Pantheon - jetzt jede Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (22. Dezember 2013)

Super war es 2013, nach Neujahr geht es dann weiter


----------



## Marc B (7. Januar 2014)

Kommt 2014 noch wer dazu? Ich bin ab nächsten Mittwoch wieder dabei 

See you there!


----------



## Marc B (24. November 2014)

Sollen wir Mittwochs wieder starten?  Bin motiviert!


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. November 2014)

Bin im Moment noch verletzt, danach aber gerne


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. November 2014)

Suche einen Trainingspartner in Mülheim ab Dezember, gehe ins McFit in der von-Sparr-Str.


----------



## Marc B (25. November 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Bin im Moment noch verletzt, danach aber gerne



Klaro, das wäre cool  Wann ungefähr schätzt Du wirst Du wieder fit sein?

Sonnige Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (6. Januar 2015)

Ich bin schon wieder eingestiegen ins Krafttraining, wer ist dabei?


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Januar 2015)

Sobald meine Schulter wieder fit ist bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## Marc B (7. Januar 2015)

Nice, freu mich drauf. Immer alleine Eisen stemmen ist auf Dauer öde 

Get well soon,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (7. Januar 2015)

Bitte nicht missverstehen - es ist einfach nur eine Frage, weil ich es nicht besser weiss: warum geht Ihr eine Mucki-Bude und nicht aufs Rad?


----------



## sun909 (8. Januar 2015)

Biken lässt außer Beinen einige Defizite. Rücken und Bauch zb.

Und für Bikepark/Downhill/Technik ist extra Training für die Unterarme auch nicht verkehrt.

Alleine schon für die hin und wieder Stunts 
Grüsse


----------



## Marc B (8. Januar 2015)

Jap, genau  Schreibtisch & Bike = sehr viel sitzen, alleine dafür mache ich Ausgleichsübungen, um keine derben Rückenprobleme zu bekommen. Im Fit mache ich dann alle Muskelgruppen, muss sein. Ginge auch outdoor zB beim Outdoor Gym, aber das Gruppending ist da nicht so meins, wenn es unter Zeitdruck von Station zu Station geht. Bin aber generell auch Fan von Übungen mit eigenem Körpergewicht!


----------



## Trekki (8. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Antworten. Jetzt verstehe ich Eure Motivation.

Wenn ich es mir so überlege hatte ich auch schon mal so ein Problem mit Defiziten: da wollte ich mit einer Gruppe Joggen. Dies ging auch ganz gut, bis ich mal mit mehr als nur 90er Puls laufen wollte. Leider haben dies meine Sehnen den den Füssen nicht mitgemacht und hatte dort einige Tage lang höllische Schmerzen. Die Beinmuskeln konnten wohl deutlich mehr Leistung abgeben als meine Füsse dauerhaft auf den Boden bringen konnte.

Meine Lösung: ich lass das Joggen einfach sein. 

-treki


----------



## Marc B (3. März 2015)

Im März kann man noch gut pumpen - findet sich noch wer?


----------

